# Looking for co-skipper



## LeisaCrosby (Jul 27, 2000)

I have a (1982) 33'' Hans Christian. Looking for co-skipper (male) to go cruising to Bahamas, to start (not until after hurricane season of course). Must have money to help provision and get boat ready. Must have off-shore experience and a self-sufficient attitude.

Life''s too short to keep my 9 to 5; what about you? Carpe Diem!

Charleston, SC


----------



## JDSails (Aug 28, 2000)

Hi Lisa,
Good for you...leave that 9 to 5 and live life... check me out at [email protected]
I am going to the Eastern Carrib. this winter as a paid capt. on someone elses boat, or take my boat, or chip in and go with you.... but I am going..
If I dont land a paid assignment I might like to fly in and get acquainted with you...
Thanks


----------



## Tonto (Sep 1, 2000)

Lisa:
I''m looking for some offshore sailing time. I''m a professional navigator (not a 9-5 job!) with ASA cert as Bareboat Charter. Want to get more sailing experience before I get my own boat, quit the rat race, and do some long-term cruising.


----------



## papillond41 (Sep 4, 2000)

Just retired publisher heading back to the islands and am looking for co-skipper(female). Leaving Oct/Nov on 41'' ketch. Need crusing/boat handling/boat keeping experience. Must be self sufficient.


----------



## papillond41 (Sep 4, 2000)

Just retired publisher heading back to the islands and am looking for co-skipper(female). Leaving Oct/Nov on 41'' ketch. Need crusing/boat handling/boat keeping experience. Must be self sufficient.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Lisa, 
I''m currently cruising aboard my Alajuela 38 in Southeast Alaska. I''ll be settling her in to a marina for the winter and would entertain the idea of cruising somewhere warm for a few months. 

I have several thousand miles of cruising experience single-handed and would love an opportunity to sail with a partner. I''ve sailed the coast of Mexico from Banderas Bay to Bahia de Zihuatanejo, and back, aboard a Hans Christian 33. You have a good sailing boat.

If you are interested contact me at [email protected] so we can learn more about one another.

Ray


----------



## flyertom (Oct 24, 2000)

Lysa,

Wonder if you have left yet?

I just retired from 9-5 and want to get dome experience with cruising.

I am from Charleston, SC

[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Lisa,

I guess you''re about to think that it''s time to cast off. Hurricane season is over now, eventhough some people might say that it''s better to wait until the end of the month. Have you found your sailing partner yet? I am myself in the mood for a change... of weather... It becomes a bit cold to sail in the Chesapeake Bay aboard my 30'' Pearson sloop. If you are still on land, have you decided when to go, and for how long?
Drop me a note if you''re interested in knowing more about me and what I could bring to this cruise. Note that the Bahamas in winter might not be the best destination as it''s not as warm as, let''s say, the Virgin Islands. Still a nice plan though. 

-- Olivier


----------



## johnbashew (Nov 9, 2000)

Have you set out yet? Ready, willing and able...crew and cook....lets go. email direct at [email protected]


----------

